# Les DD LaCie [1] !...



## Lila (23 Février 2004)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Enigme du lundi!

après avoir épluché le forum, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse adaptée...donc je poste cette question...

La situation :

mon matériel : G4 350, Panther 10.3.2

1- achat d'un DD externe Lacie d2 160 Go firewire 400/800, usb 2 sur l'Applestore
2- Formatage du disque en HFS +, pas de partition..disque reconnu, monté
3-Clonage de mon système par Tri-Back up, ou CCC
et pb

pas de bootage possible sur ce DD externe, pourtant reconnu dans les prefs de démarrage

j'ai tout essayé :
1-vérif des autorisations = util/moi en lecture et écriture ou ignorer les autorisation de ce volume = not bootable
2-vérif firmware du DD sur site Lacie = firmware à jour (v.1.05)
4-clean install de panther sur le dd = reconnu mais ne reboote tj pas
5-essai sur i-mac g3 500 panther = reconnu dd démarrage mais ne boot pas...essai avec Pom+t = icône firewire en "economiseur d'écran" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...essai avec démmarage + option = pomme sur fond écran gris et rien...

Donc je ne sais plus d'où peut venir le pb et comment faire pour booter sur ce DD ?


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2004)

le firmware du contrôleur LaCie est foireux, ils sont au courant du problème, il ne te reste qu'a attendre une mise a jour


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le firmware du contrôleur LaCie est foireux, ils sont au courant du problème, il ne te reste qu'a attendre une mise a jour








 tu veux dire que la MAJ proposée sur le site Lacie  pour régler le pb des FW 800 constaté .....ne règle pas le pb....
...sachant le risque de perte de données à la MAJ .je vois pas l'intérêt de garder un DD qui ne reboote pas et qui risque de "manger" mes données un jour...

si je leur renvoyais tout simplement....
je pense que je vais prendre un DD interne maxtor, le mettre dans un boîter FW  et basta ...au moins mon DD interne boote lui...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2004)

Bonjour Lila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toujours des soucis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Alors moi on m'a conseillé un Maxtor aussi


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi on m'a conseillé un Maxtor aussi








 &gt; salut Tibo....DD Laciecaca ...le retour..
tu vois je persiste encore un peu....ce matin ...avant d'appeller l'Apple store..
c'est quand même incroyable....vendre à grand renfort de pub un produit dont il devrait savoir qu'il présente un pb majeur....un peu léger envers les utilisateurs....

Maintenant Lacie n'étant qu'un "intégrateur", vaut mieux avoir à faire à Dieu plutôt qu'à ses saints...

Mais il faut pouvoir éviter le pb aussi avec les fabricants de boîtiers externe FW...

alors question subsidiare :
Quel boîtier FW ( supportant le FW 400) acheter pour intégrer un DD interne maxtor ATA  ?


----------



## nato kino (23 Février 2004)

Et un Ice de chez MacWay, c'était pas aussi bien ?
Sinon, je crois qu'ils vendaient aussi des boitiers Ice firewire vide...


----------



## nato kino (23 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je crois qu'ils vendaient aussi des boitiers Ice firewire vide...




Ici...


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2004)

...après un appel à l'apple care..
on m'a avoué qu'il pourrait s'agir d'un pb venant du g4, de la version firmware apple.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...mais faut payer 47  pour savoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors je cherche...la solution peut être  ici


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Lila
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je trouve les maxtor très bruyant, pas forcement rapide et surtout pas trop fiable, perso je conseille les seagates si on recherche le silence ou les Hitachi si on privilégie la vitesse


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je trouve les maxtor très bruyant, pas forcement rapide et surtout pas trop fiable, perso je conseille les seagates si on recherche le silence ou les Hitachi si on privilégie la vitesse








 je récapitule...un DD interne 3"5 Hitachi ou Seagate + boîtier Siver drive ?..et ça devrait fonctionner... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




autre question subsidiare  :existe-t-il, comme semblait le dire le technicien Aple, une MAJ apple pour les fire wire 400 sur les premiers G4 AGP ? Quelle version présente ? quelle version de MAJ ? l'âge du capitaine ?

...avant de faire une MAJ OS 9 sous panther...ma spécialité ( qui a fait ma réputation de system killer


----------



## dfromparis (18 Mai 2004)

Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon forum, mais je me lance.

Je viens d'acheter un DDext LaCie mobile Porsche Firewire 40go. Il est parfaitement reconnu par mon ibook 10.3.3. Cool. J'ai Personal backup pour faire les sauvegardes et les synchro.... 

Tout semble bien fonctionner sauf que quand je vérifie les fichiers copiés sur le DD ext., surprise!, la moitié des fichiers manquent!!

J'ai essayé avec l'autre logiciel de back up livré avec le DD et c'est à peu près la même chose, à quelques exceptions près.

Une recherche plus précise m'a conduit à la constatation suivante : le DD LaCie refuse de copier certains noms de fichiers (quand il y a des guillemets ou s'ils sont trop longs) !

Je trouve ça bizarre moi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comment un fichier valide sur mon Ibook ou sur mon iPod peut ne pas l'être sur le disque dur externe??!

Y a t-t-il un formatage spécial du DD à faire? 
Si j'installe OSX dessus règlerai-je le problème? (à priori oui mais ça prend de la place pour rien et je n'ai pas de licence supplémentaire)

Merci de votre aide car il me semble difficile de pouvoir traquer sur 40go tous les fichiers qui "merdent" pour les renommer....


----------



## Onra (18 Mai 2004)

C'est toi qui a formatté le DD ou c'est le formatage usine ?
Visiblement c'est un pbm de format de fichier qui doit être différent sur ton disque externe.

Je te conseille d'utiliser l'outil pour disque dur pour savoir quel est le système de fichier de ton DD.


----------



## myckmack (18 Mai 2004)

Moi, je te conseille de le formater (formatage de bas niveau si possible : celui qui met des zéros partout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) même si le formatage initial semble OK.


----------



## dfromparis (18 Mai 2004)

C'est le formatage d'origine en effet. De mémoire (car je ne suis pas chez moi) c'est un truc comme macintosh/PC quelque chose. Ca me paraissait curieux de voir une extension PC dans les infos du disque...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense que vous avez raison, c'est le formatage d'usine qui va pas. Si je veux le changer je vais dans utilitaire de disque c'est ça?


----------



## r e m y (18 Mai 2004)

Je pense effectivement qu'il s'agit d'un pb lié au formattage actuel du disque.

Essaies de le reformater en HFS+ et de refaire un backup pour vérifier cette hypothèse


----------



## myckmack (18 Mai 2004)

dfromparis a dit:
			
		

> C'est le formatage d'origine en effet. De mémoire (car je ne suis pas chez moi) c'est un truc comme macintosh/PC quelque chose. Ca me paraissait curieux de voir une extension PC dans les infos du disque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, c'est ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dfromparis (18 Mai 2004)

Bingo! Le DD était formaté MS-DOS...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un petit tour dans utilitaire de disque l'a remis dans le droit chemin....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il reconnait bien tous les avatars de mes dossiers en plus!
Merci à vous pour les -rapides- conseils!
@+


----------



## lyly1950 (30 Mai 2004)

Bonjour...je viens de recevoir mon nouveau disque dur externe LaCie160GB.Je voudrais installerle logiciel Silverkeeper mais c'est impossible l'application quitte inopenément.Que faire?je suis sur Mac Os10.2.8.J'ai un PM G4 quick Siver processeur800MHzet 1.5GB.J'ai vérifiée sur le site de LaCie mais tout est en anglais.Alors si qlq'un peux me dire si ce logiciel est pratique et pourquoi je ne peux pas l'utiliser votre aide serait très apprécier.Merci


----------



## Antiphon (30 Mai 2004)

Effectivement, la page http://www.lacie.com/silverkeeper/ n'a pas l'air d'avoir d'équivalent en français?  Bien que LaCie soit une société française, est-ce que je me trompe?? J'essayerais tout simplement de la réinstaller, vérifie aussi que tu as bien la dernière version, qui doit être la 1.1?


----------



## djukel (16 Juin 2004)

Bonjour.
Chaque fois que j'allume mon iMac 20", le disque externe 160 GB FireWire de LaCie qui y est connecté s'allume aussi de lui même, m'obligeant à l'éteindre puisqu'il ne me sert qu'en backup.
Ma question : comment éviter cet allumage intempestif ?
Est-ce que le tout récent LaCieFirmwareUpdateTool 1.2.dmg règle ce problème ?
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils éclairés (ne me dites pas de débrancher la fiche ;-)
Pierre


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (16 Juin 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

D'après ta description, ton disque externe est alimenté par le firewire (pas d'alimentation externe), donc le démarrage de l'ordi implique l'allumage du disque

Donc quand tu éteinds ta machine, à l'issue de l'extinction, tu coupes l'interrupteur marche-arrêt de ton disque externe...


----------



## djukel (16 Juin 2004)

Si, le DD possède son alimentation propre, raccordée à une prise de courant, , et un bouton avec témoin (bleu) à l'avant pour allumer ou éteindre. Après avoir démarré l'ordinateur et constaté, à chaque fois, que le disque dur s'est allumé et monté sur le Bureau, je dois le démonter en le tirant dans la Corbeille, puis l'éteindre avec le fameux bouton. Il existe des ennuis plus graves que cela en  informatique, mais à la longue, cela commence à être lassant !


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (17 Juin 2004)

Si tu éteinds le Disque externe avant le démarrage de l'iMac, cela devrai fonctionner...

Enfin chez moi c'est possible mais surtout logique...


----------



## djukel (17 Juin 2004)

Sur la même prise de courant que le DD incriminé, j'ai aussi, branché en permanence au démarrage :
- un autre DD firewire du  même LaCie (mais un autre modèle),
- un graveur CD LaCie,
- un Zip 250 Iomega,
- un scanner Epson,
- une imprimante laser HP,
- une imprimante jet d'encre Epson,
- un PowerBook en réseau.
Aucun de ces appareils n'éprouve le besoin de s'allumer tout seul quand je démarre l'iMac !
Alors, ne me parle pas de logique là où un honnête périphérique est sensé rester dans l'état où on l'a mis, c'est-à-dire éteint en l'occurrence...


----------



## roro (17 Juin 2004)

La seule solution actuellement consiste à débrancher le cable firewire. Ce que je te conseille de faire si ton dd ne te sert qu'aux backups.
Je te conseille aussi de le débrancher quand tu procèdes à des installations ou MAJ, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## Amophis (18 Juin 2004)

C'est normal, car le firewire a l'avantage de pouvoir démarrer le disque en même temps que l'ordi. Perso dès que je ferme le capot de mon PB, le disque s'éteind, dès que j'ouvre, il s'allume. Car, branché en FW800, il me sert de backup mais aussi de stockage data. La seule solution est de débrancher le cable FW ou de l'éteindre manuellement. Sinon essai avec l'USB voire si l'ordi envoi le signal pour réveiller le disque.

En tout cas, c'est le fonctionnement normal du disque et je ne vois pas pkoi ils feraient une mise à jour pour supprimer cette fonction.


----------



## Amophis (19 Juin 2004)

Je viens d'acheter un disque externe Lacie D2 triple interface 160Go, et le seul point qui me fesait hésiter était le disque avec seulement 2Mo de cache. Après qq recherche sur Internet, j'ai appris que Lacie mettait des Maxtor dedans. Je me suis alors dis, étant donné qu'il me reste sur les bras un 160Go Maxtor 8Mo de cache tout neuf de mon ancien PC, je vais faire l'échange et revendre le 2Mo du Lacie.


Donc tout à l'heure, j'ouvre le Lacie (doucement avec une pince bruxelle pour soulever l'autocollant Garanty void if removed....), je regarde la réference du disque: 6Y160P0, comme l'autre     c'est donc un 8Mo de cache   

Par acquis de conscience je vais sur le site de Maxtor pour voir les specs, et confirmé, c'est bien un 8Mo.


Donc merci M. Lacie de nous mettre du 8Mo pour le prix du 2Mo alors que sur la boite et sur le site Lacie il est écrit partout que les 160Go et 200Go sont en 2Mo de cache.

 :love:


----------



## FANREM (19 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Par acquis de conscience je vais sur le site de Maxtor pour voir les specs, et confirmé, c'est bien un 8Mo.


Normalement tous les disques La Cie triple interface ont maintenant 8 Mb de cache
Il y a des boites sur fond bleu et d'autres sur fond rouge grenat. Par contre, je ne me suis pas penché sur la différence :rose:


----------



## Amophis (19 Juin 2004)

J'ai pris les derniers modèles en rayon, c'est à dire avec emballage rouge/gris métal, et sur la tranche il y a écrit Memory buffer 2Mo or greater.... mais derrière le boitier en métal, sur le scotch avec le numéro de série, il y a écrit 160Go FW800/400/USB 2Mo... donc je veux bien que pour réduire les coups ils utlilisent les mêmes boites mais l'étiquette sur le boitier  :mouais: 


En tout cas, c'est tout bénef pour nous, mais Lacie devrait rajouter un sticker sur la boite pour préciser les 8Mo car c'est un point non négligeable (surtout si la concurence fait des 8Mo pour le même pris... )


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris les derniers modèles en rayon, c'est à dire avec emballage rouge/gris métal, et sur la tranche il y a écrit Memory buffer 2Mo or greater.... mais derrière le boitier en métal, sur le scotch avec le numéro de série, il y a écrit 160Go FW800/400/USB 2Mo... donc je veux bien que pour réduire les coups ils utlilisent les mêmes boites mais l'étiquette sur le boitier  :mouais:
> 
> 
> En tout cas, c'est tout bénef pour nous, mais Lacie devrait rajouter un sticker sur la boite pour préciser les 8Mo car c'est un point non négligeable (surtout si la concurence fait des 8Mo pour le même pris... )



C'est tout bénèf pour eux car tu as perdu ta garantie


----------



## Amophis (19 Juin 2004)

Non Môsieur g pas perdu la garantie, car je mets au défi quiconque de voir que l'étiquette a été à moitié retiré...  quand je fais les choses, je les fais bien   

Et même si Lacie lit ce forum, ils ne peuvent pas avoir mes coordonnés perso pour faire le lien quand bien même mon disque neuf tomberait en panne...


----------



## xavier-boissière (3 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

Là je suis vert. J'ai un disque dur externe en firwire LaCie de 20GO.
Je bosse sur un petit montage vidéo, un truc sympa pour rendre service. 
Sauf que aujourd'hui, mon disque dur ne monter plus sur le bureau 
Du coup je perd 10 GO de données et tout mon travail !
Une boite de récupération de données me demande 500 euros. Merci mais ça va plomber mes allocs chomdu...
Alors quelqu'un connait un moyen de faire monter ce disque dur, d'y avoir accès, de pouvoir transférer mes données ????
Je vous remercie d'avance, xavier.


----------



## r e m y (4 Juillet 2004)

LA solution: DiskWarrior... 

Dans ce genre de cas, il m'a toujours récupéré mon disque.... et c'est nettement moins cher que les 500 euros demandés (de mémoire il doit être vendu 45 $ )


----------



## xavier-boissière (4 Juillet 2004)

yop,
j'essayerais DiskWarrior demain, mais ça fonctionne sur un pb physique ?
merci, xavier


----------



## golf (4 Juillet 2004)

DiskWarrior est distribué en France par Apacabar... 
Il est aussi en vente par correspondance chez Softline...

Mais tu peux aussi arriver à le faire avec TechTool Pro 4...


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2004)

xavier-boissière a dit:
			
		

> yop,
> j'essayerais DiskWarrior demain, mais ça fonctionne sur un pb physique ?
> merci, xavier



non bien sûr.... si il y a un pb matériel, DiskWarrior ne pourra rien.

Mais lorsqu'un disque ne monte plus, c'est souvent un pb logiciel (un catalogue vérolé par exemple)


----------



## wip (5 Juillet 2004)

Avant de claquer 500 Euros, demonte ton DD du boitier LaCie, et montes le en interne IDE dans une tour G4, ca aide pour utiliser les utilitaires comme DW, qui s'en sorent mieux en IDE qu'en FWire 

@+, Wip.


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2004)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Avant de claquer 500 Euros, demonte ton DD du boitier LaCie, et montes le en interne IDE dans une tour G4, ca aide pour utiliser les utilitaires comme DW, qui s'en sorent mieux en IDE qu'en FWire
> 
> @+, Wip.



Mais pourquoi dis-tu ça... diskwarrioir je l'ai utilisé sur des disques IDE, SCSI et FireWire. Il s'en sort parfaitement dans tous les cas!


----------



## xavier-boissière (5 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous,
 J'ai réussi à récup' mes données en montant mon disque en usb, j'ai recopié ça sur un autre disque FW.
 Ce qui est drole c que le disque est monté en usb sur un G4 de bureau, mais pas sur mon tibook.
 Donc en ce moment je télécharge diskwarrior pour plus tard 
 merci à tous pour vos conseils, monter en ide est une bonne idée, si rine ne marche. 
 Et les boites à 500 roros ne doivent pas faire plus que ce qu'on fait là (pour un pb de ce genre)
 @+


----------



## creolito (25 Juillet 2004)

salut a tous, je viens d'achetter un pwb g4, 1,5 de processeur et 1 go de memoire, mes problemes sont les suivants:
quand je clic pour ouvrir une fenetre il est assez lent et prend 2 a 4 secondes
mon second soucis c'est que j'ai un disque dur externe auto alimenté en usb2 et qui est reconnu sur tous les mac que j'ai essayé mais pas sur le mien, le port usb marche mais rien ne se passe il le reconnais pas...
j'ai fait une reparation au cas ou mais toujours pas de disque qui apparait et la lenteur de l'ordi est toujours la...


----------



## Capsulo (26 Juillet 2004)

Bel achat ! Par contre, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu as ces problèmes... C'était quoi les macs que tu as essayé? Il n fonctionne pas aussi en FireWire ?


----------



## myckmack (27 Juillet 2004)

@ Creolito : quel est ton système ? Si c'est Mac OS X, essaye de monter ton HD en utilisant l'application Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## wip (4 Août 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi dis-tu ça... diskwarrioir je l'ai utilisé sur des disques IDE, SCSI et FireWire. Il s'en sort parfaitement dans tous les cas!



Ben je dis ca... par experience...


----------



## golf (5 Août 2004)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Ben je dis ca... par experience...


Idem autre sujet : étaie ce que tu écris par des arguments sinon je zappe car improductif 
Tu as peut être raison mais je ne sais pas et ici les gens veulent du concret pour résoudre leur problème pas de vagues commentaires


----------



## wip (5 Août 2004)

Bien bien. Dans ce cas, je vais expliquer ce qui me semblait logique suite a mon message. J'ai sauve plusieur fois un DD en le branchant en interne sur la nappe ATA de mon G4, alors que DWarrior en Co n'arrivaient pas a reparer ce meme DD dans un boitier FireWire (Ice).

Voila 

Wip.


----------



## themis (17 Août 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

J'ai acheté il y a quelques mois un dd externe fire wire LaCie, normalement compatible Mac et PC, mais il n'est pas lu par les PC, certainement à cause d'un formatage que j'ai effectué sauvagement, 
je n'ai pas souvent l'occasion de rencontrer des PC, mais quand même, j'aimerais savoir s'il existe un moyen de rétablir cette compatibilité?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## golf (17 Août 2004)

Oui, en le reformattant avec un pc !
Hélas


----------



## themis (18 Août 2004)

IL n'y a rien à faire??!!!!   :hein:


----------



## flypom (18 Août 2004)

salut,
bien sure que si tu peux lire ton disk Lacie sur un pc : avec mac drive sur le pc ça marche trés bien


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

flypom a dit:
			
		

> bien sure que si tu peux lire ton disk Lacie sur un pc : avec mac drive sur le pc ça marche trés bien


Sauf que ce n'est pas le pb posé !...
Pour être compatible sans réserve, il faut le formater pc ! Tu ne peux pas installer MacDrive sur tous les pcs qui te passent sous les yeux !
Sauf si notre ami a mal posé son pb


----------



## themis (19 Août 2004)

he bien... non, je pense avoir bien posé le probleme:
j'avais un dd qui marchait sur mac et pc
un jour je l'ai formater avec mon mac, parce que je l'avais partitionné et que ça me saoulait... yavait pas de raison particulière en fait.
et puis quand j'ai essayé de le brancher sur un pc (sous XP en plus...) 
et ben voilatipas que çamarche plus:
le pc le voit, il dit qu'il est reconnu et bien installé, mais il est absolument impossible de l'atteindre, il n'apparait pas sur le bureau ni ailleurs dans le pc , comme s'il était illisible... voila voili l'histoire de dd :rose:


----------



## golf (19 Août 2004)

Je répondais à "flypom"...
Il faut que tu le reformates avec un pc pour être tranquille et pouvoir le lire avec n'importe quel pc sans être obligé de rajouter quoi que ce soit sur le(s) dit(s) pcs


----------



## themis (20 Août 2004)

Je comprends rien
si je le formate en pc, je pourrais le lire avec mon mac?   :love:  :rose:


----------



## golf (20 Août 2004)

Bien sûr, les fondements unix d'os X savent lire 3 des formats pcs courant 

D'ailleurs, je ne m'explique pas pourquoi Apple a refusé d'intégrer çà dans Utilitaire Disque !...


----------



## themis (20 Août 2004)

trop cool merci!!!  Donc je vais le formater en pc de ce pas... (j'ai pas du tout mac os 9 classic, sur ma machine ça fait rien j'espère)...
  
une dernière chose   
je dois m'acheter un palm (pour travail) il paraît que certain ont des problèmes de compatibilité mac?  
c'est vrai? Lesquels?


----------



## golf (20 Août 2004)

themis a dit:
			
		

> je dois m'acheter un palm (pour travail) il paraît que certain ont des problèmes de compatibilité mac?
> c'est vrai? Lesquels?


Là, direction l'informatique nomade... 
Et plus particulièrement ici...


----------



## snirb (1 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

j'ai un G4 450 qui tourne sur Mac Os 9.2.2 avec 512 Mo de Ram. Je fais marcher dessus Final Cut Pro 3. J'ai un vieux DD externne de 30 Go qui ne me cause aucun souci. Je viens d'acheter un DD 250 Go LaCie (modèle designé par Porsche s'il vous plait!!!). Après avoir numérisé des images, j'ai, en lecture, des saccades, come des arrêts sur image, que le fichier soit lu sous FCP ou avce Quicktime Player.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème? 
Est-ce que cela peut-être lié à la taille de la mémoire tampon du DD (2 Mo) ? Dans ce cas vaut-il mieux opter pour un modèle avec 8 Mo de mémoire tampon ? 
Ma machine manque-t-elle de Ram ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## smaublanc (19 Octobre 2004)

Bon le titre parler beaucoup
En effet Lacie met à disposition une installe (CD inclus) qui fait en sorte de faire reconnaitre le graveur externe comme étant géré par le système et les iApps

Ma question est simple y a t'il une parade pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre ou Apple a t'il encore bridé sont système via les dernières maj de l'os


----------



## Le squall (19 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour 

J'ai un petit problème avec mon DD externe LACie, Il me reste 4o Go disponiblemaist au moment ou je veux enregistrer quelque chose il m'affiche espace insuffisant ou quelque chose comme ça.

J'ai essayé de le formater avec l'utilitaire disk de panther mais rien a faire i veux pas 

Y a t'il une autre solution


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,
Mon disque dur lacie externe n'apparait plus sur le bureau ni nulle part d'ailleur.
Il reste invisible avec utilitaire de disque et norton.
Que faire ??? (DiskWarrior ???)
Aidez moi s'il vous plait, c'est tout mon travail depuis 2 ans non backupé qui est en jeu.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2004)

Le disque comporte 2 ports firewire
1 des deux port ne fonctionne plus du tout, l'autre fonctionne correctement
comment est ce possible ???   c'est grave ???   
merci d'avance, je suis a bout de nerfs, mais je peux sauver mon travail


----------



## raphael54 (27 Octobre 2004)

d'abord arrete la panique et regarde le possibilite de demontage de ton disque afin de brancher la nappe ide ailleurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2004)

merci de ta réponse, mais tu veux dire que mon disque externe lacie firewire comporte également une "prise" IDE en interne que je peux toujours utiliser si les 2 firewire pètent ?

  je pense avoir branché à l'envers une prise firewire   
d'où les dégats...

savez vous si réparer le port firewire de ce disque couterais beaucoup ?

si c'est déja arrivé a quelqu'un   

merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (27 Octobre 2004)

Tu peux trouver des boitiers Firewire vides (notament chez MacWay) dans lequel tu pourras réinstaller le disque IDE de ton boitier LaCie. Je pense que c'est moins couteux que de faire réparer l'interface Firewire de ton disque LaCie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2004)

merci les gars, ça me rassure !   
c'est vrai que je n'avais pas réalisé, qu'avant d'être firewire, un disque était IDE...

mais je peux aussi le brancher en interne ??


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> mais je peux aussi le brancher en interne ??


Tout dépend de ta machine !...


----------



## madmojito (2 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Mon disque dur lacie externe n'apparait plus sur le bureau ni nulle part d'ailleur.
> Il reste invisible avec utilitaire de disque et norton.
> Que faire ??? (DiskWarrior ???)
> ...



Il m'arrive exactement la même chose et je suis dans le même état :            

J'ai essayé tous les démarrages possibles, j'ai changé de port FireWire, et j'ai même essayé DiskWarrior qui reste bloqué sur "Inspecting Disk" (roue colorée qui tourne), mais ça ne change rien.

Ma configuration : G5, BigDisk LaCie Extreme 500, OS X 10.3.5

Evidemment, je n'ai pas eu le temps de sauvegarder mes données...    

Est-ce que vous avez des explications sur ce phénomène, et éventuellement des solutions ?? Je suis desespéré !!


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2004)

Interroge AppleCare et tiens nous au courant...


----------



## madmojito (2 Novembre 2004)

OK. L'informatique des fois c'est vraiment casse-couille !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend de ta machine !...




sur un powermac g3 400 mhz
ou powermac g5 2x2.0

merci d'avance


----------



## golf (6 Novembre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> sur un powermac g3 400 mhz


PM G3/G4, c'est par ici... 



			
				- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> powermac g5 2x2.0


PM G5, c'est par ici...


----------



## golf (6 Novembre 2004)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive exactement la même chose et je suis dans le même état
> ...
> Ma configuration : G5, BigDisk LaCie Extreme 500, OS X 10.3.5
> 
> Evidemment, je n'ai pas eu le temps de sauvegarder mes données...


Interroge le support de LaCie...


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Novembre 2004)

snirb a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'ai un G4 450 qui tourne sur Mac Os 9.2.2 avec 512 Mo de Ram. Je fais marcher dessus Final Cut Pro 3. J'ai un vieux DD externne de 30 Go qui ne me cause aucun souci. Je viens d'acheter un DD 250 Go LaCie (modèle designé par Porsche s'il vous plait!!!). Après avoir numérisé des images, j'ai, en lecture, des saccades, come des arrêts sur image, que le fichier soit lu sous FCP ou avce Quicktime Player.
> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème?
> Est-ce que cela peut-être lié à la taille de la mémoire tampon du DD (2 Mo) ? Dans ce cas vaut-il mieux opter pour un modèle avec 8 Mo de mémoire tampon ?
> ...



Quel port utilises-tu ? USB ou FireWire ?


----------



## madmojito (14 Novembre 2004)

Pour info : le support LaCie m'a envoyé un message type qui ne tenait pas compte des essais que j'avais déjà fait. Il était rapidement question de recourir aux services de sociétés spécialisées dans la récupération des données. Curieusement, rien n'était dit de l'éventualité d'un téléchargement de la maj du Pilote de disque dur LaCie... 

Finalement j'ai fait venir un collègue qui a réussi en faisant je ne sais quelle manipulation à remettre les choses en l'état. 

En clair : je ne remercie pas le support La Cie.

Heureusement qu'il y a Mac Génération et les collègues sympathiques...


----------



## golf (14 Novembre 2004)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> ..un collègue qui a réussi en faisant je ne sais quelle manipulation à remettre les choses en l'état...


Ce serait intéressant de savoir laquelle tant pour toi si cela se reproduisait que pour les petits copains !...
C'est aussi çà la communauté MacGé


----------



## madmojito (14 Novembre 2004)

Je serai incapable de vous dire, et c'est du fait de mon incompétence que je l'ai fait venir ! Je vous ai dit tout ce que je savais (c'est pas grand chose, mais j'ai été vraiment dépassé sur ce coup là).


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2004)

News MacGé a dit:
			
		

> LaCie vient de rendre disponible au téléchargement une nouvelle version de LaCie Update Tool [1.3.1 - 2.17 Mo - US]. Cette archive contient tous les derniers firmwares pour l'ensemble de ses disques durs. *Le fabricant recommande de redoubler de précautions avant de faire la mise à jour*.


  

LaCie Update Tool [1.3.1 - 2.17 Mo - US]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Novembre 2004)

Quelqu'un peut me dire si ça vaut le coup?  Merci


----------



## madmojito (30 Novembre 2004)

Pour la vidéo, les techniciens conseillent plutôt de prendre du FireWire que de l'USB... Mais pour du stockage simple, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Novembre 2004)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Pour la vidéo, les techniciens conseillent plutôt de prendre du FireWire que de l'USB... Mais pour du stockage simple, pourquoi pas ?


 Je l'utiliserai uniquement pour stocker des données, faire de la sauvegarde. Peut-être un peu de montage, mais c'est très annexe. Alors? les autres ont-ils un avis?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Novembre 2004)

Et le rapport qualité/prix? le DD est passé de 125 euros à 106.


----------



## k_anas30 (7 Décembre 2004)

salut
j'ai un probléme avec mon disque dur externe lacie 120 Go firewire sur un g3 vert je ne le vois pas sur moi bureau mac os 9 ou x la meme chose alors je l'ai rendue a mon revendeur et il me la changer mais le probléme reste toujours.en plus je l'ai essaié sur 10 autre mac et il marche bien mes port firewire sont oppérationel car j'utilise un graveur cd firewire et il marche .
j'éspere que je touverai ma réponse chez vous
merci de me repondre


----------



## thefreak6767 (10 Décembre 2004)

heLLo,

 Je dispose d'un disque dur externe LaCie FW 160Go depuis un an, que j'ai principalement utilisé depuis sur mon PowerBook Ti1Ghz.
 Depuis lundi, date de reception de mon iMacG5, le disque se bloque de plus en plus!
 La lumiere bleue située sur le DD clignote trés rapidement, si une video est en cours, ou iTunes, ou le finder, tt cela reste bloqué! seul solution: un débranchement barbare!

 J'ai effectué un utilitaire disque, qui a apparament réparé quelque chose, mais cela a encore recommencé 2 fois depuis tout à l'heure...

 L'achat d'un autre disque pour tt transférer est evidement plus que urgent, mais je voudrais quand meme savoir ce qui se passe, et si je peux sauver la petite boite LaCie!

 Merci

 FreAk*


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2004)

Voir ce post...


----------



## dadanini (10 Décembre 2004)

Cela fait trois mois à peine que j'ai acheté mon dique externe Lacie 160Go firewire.

Voilà que tout d'un coup il n'a plus voulu démarer bien qu'il était alimenté.

Verdict: disque dur hs. Heureusement qu'il était garantie, j'en ai eu un neuf mais j'ai perdu mes 30 Go déjà remplie.

Avec le nouveau le démarrage est plus silencieux et différent. Je suppose que le premier devait avoir un problème dès le début.

J'invite ceux qui en ont un à ce méfier quand même.


----------



## nicoNR (11 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai récemment fait l'achat d'un dd externe LaCie 320Gi et malheureusement je n'arrive pas a le connecter par Firewire400 sur mon PWB 15" également tout neuf  J'ai tout transféré de mon ancie pc sur le disque dur par USB2, ça a parfaitement fonctionné mais maintenant toutes les données je dois les mettre sur un autre pc, sur lequel je viens de mettre une carte PCI Firewire mais malheureusement le dd n'est pas reconnu 

Svp besoin d'aide, je dois absolument foutre ces données sur mon pc (et par la suite utiliser mon beau LaCie avec mon PWB )


----------



## nicoNR (11 Décembre 2004)

Hello,

J'ai récemment acheté un dd LaCie 320Gi et malheureusement il n'est pas reconnu sur mon PWB via le Firewire400 alors que c'est le cas avec le 800 et l'USB2 ... Idem sur mon pc, il ne le reconnait pas en Firewire400 et passer par de l'USB1 (il me sert de serveur et j'ai rajouté une carte PCI Firewire400 uniquement pour mon dd) ça met des jours entiers 

Please help, je ne sais pas quoi faire, je dois transférer 300Gi de données sur mon serveur pour ensuite pouvoir l'utiliser avec mon PWB


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2004)

Cela suggère un pb avec le pont Oxford !
Interroge le support de LaCie...


----------



## nicoNR (11 Décembre 2004)

Merci, je vais faire ça.

En gros, ça consiste en quoi le "pont oxford" ??


----------



## k_anas30 (12 Décembre 2004)

salut
j'ai un probléme avec mon  disque dur externe lacie 120 Go firewire sur un g3 vert je ne le vois pas sur moi bureau mac os 9 ou x la meme chose alors je l'ai rendue a mon revendeur et il me la changer mais le probléme reste toujours.en plus je l'ai essaié sur 10 autre mac et il marche bien     mes port firewire sont oppérationel car j'utilise un graveur cd firewire et il marche .
j'éspere que je touverai ma réponse chez vous
merci de me repondre


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

nicoNR a dit:
			
		

> En gros, ça consiste en quoi le "pont oxford" ??


Un pont Oxford [bridge] : c'est un circuit intégré qui converti les données du bus IDE/ATAPI en donnée du bus FireWire [IEEE 1394]...


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

k_anas30 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un probléme avec mon  disque dur externe lacie 120 Go firewire sur un g3 vert je ne le vois pas sur moi bureau mac os 9 ou x la meme chose alors je l'ai rendue a mon revendeur et il me la changer mais le probléme reste toujours.en plus je l'ai essaié sur 10 autre mac et il marche bien     mes port firewire sont oppérationel car j'utilise un graveur cd firewire et il marche .
> j'éspere que je touverai ma réponse chez vous
> merci de me repondre


Un contact avec le support LaCie !...


----------



## Mickey mouse (13 Décembre 2004)

Samedi, je me suis rendu chez ma soeur pour installer son iMac. J'ai branché mon DD firewire externe sans probleme sur ce Mac. (OSX 10.3)

(( Avant de partir.. chose étrange, au moment d'ejecter le disque, le Mac m'a demandé le mot de passe admin ?comme lors d'une install de software par exemple ?. Apres avoir introduit le mot de passe, j'ai été en mesure d'ejecter le disque. ))

Ensuite je rentre chez moi, je veux rebrancher le disque sur mon G5 (OSX 10.3.6), mais là..  rien à faire, le disque ne monte plus ..
Il s'allume, le disque fait son petit ronronnement de démarrage lors du brangement du cable FW, mais il ne monte pas. Il ne monte plus sur aucun ordi. 

_Sur le site de LaCie, on peut lire ceci :

-------------------------------------------
Mon Macintosh démarre, mais le disque dur FireWire ou USB ne "monte" pas sur le bureau.

Lancez Silverlining pour vérifier si le périphérique apparaît sur le bus. 

S'il apparaît*: 
? 	Voyez si vous pouvez sélectionner le périphérique et le faire monter. 
? 	Exécutez un test du périphérique.
? 	Essayez de réinstaller les pilotes à partir du CD système. 
? 	Essayez de reformater.

S'il n'apparaît pas*: 
? 	Vérifiez que les pilotes se chargent au démarrage
? 	Essayez de réinstaller les pilotes à partir du CD système.
? 	Vérifiez la connexion des câbles.
-------------------------------------------_ 


J'ai voulu essayer mais le soft Silverlining inclu sur le CD ne tourne que sous OS9 ...

Y-a-til des utilitaires qui peuvent 'forcer' un disque à monter?? Genre qui permettent de 'voir' un periphérique via le port firewire? (J'ai essayé TechTool Pro 4, mais sans succès).


----------



## nicoNR (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon voila, réponsu de SAV LaCie : retourner dans mon magasin et me faire échanger mon disque dur  Grrrr j'ai que des merdes avec mes ordis depuis une semaine  :mouais:


----------



## yoric (24 Décembre 2004)

Le finder ne peut terminer l'opération : certaines données de "mon_fichier_a_copier" n'ont pas pu être lues ou écrites. (code d'erreur -36")

 Voici le message qui apparaît systématiquement lorsque j'essai de copier un fichier de mon DD interne vers mon DD externe (Lacie Big disque 300 Go firewire 400 et 800).

 Je commence à désespérer, car je me sens impuissant à résoudre le problème.
 Je pensais éventuellement à un problème irrémédiable venant de mon disque. Mais ce n'est pas la 1ère fois que ça me le fait, et ça a "remarché" entre temps.
 J'ai essayé des dixaines de fois de démonter mon disque, le débrancher, le rebrancher. Eteindre l'ordi, changer de port firewire. Débrancher les câbles, rebrancher. Tester le disque externe sur un autre ordi.... Rien n'y fait aujourd'hui, j'ai toujours la même erreur et Impossible de copier quoi que ce soit dessus (par contre il est tout à fait accessible en lecture).

 Je ne comprends pas car ça me l'avait fait il y a un mois, et en éteignant tout, et en rallumant, cela avait refonctionné (ça m'est arrivé plusieurs fois, et le seul fait de faire cela avait solutionné le pb).

 J'ai même essayé de copier en utilisant le terminal "cp fichier_sur_dd_interne chemin_vers_dd_externe" et là le fichier se copie mais est illisible ensuite.

 Bref, c'est vraiment terrible. Alors si qqn a déjà eu ce problème avec l'un de ses disques et sait le résoudre ce serait vraiment top.


----------



## golf (24 Décembre 2004)

Et qu'en dit le support de LaCie !?


----------



## yoric (24 Décembre 2004)

Je n'y avait pas pensé dans ma recherche d'infos,
  je regarde et vous tiens au courant si c'est ok.
  (tiens, le topic a changé)


----------



## themis (29 Décembre 2004)

Tout d'abord Joyeux Noel!
c'est Thémis, 5 mois plus tard...
je n'ai toujours pas formater mon DD Lacie avec un pc, mais maintenant que j'ai l'occasion de le faire un problème se pose: comment formater un DD avec un PC si le DD ne monte pas sur le PC????


----------



## themis (29 Décembre 2004)

Tout d'abord Joyeux Noel!
c'est Thémis, 5 mois plus tard...
je n'ai toujours pas formater mon DD Lacie avec un pc, mais maintenant que j'ai l'occasion de le faire un problème se pose: comment formater un DD avec un PC si le DD ne monte pas sur le PC????


----------



## themis (29 Décembre 2004)

ça craint de formater en MS-DOS à partir de Mac os X???  
pour être lisible par un pc et donc pouvoir reformater à partir de là, sur le PC?   :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

themis a dit:
			
		

> ça craint de formater en MS-DOS à partir de Mac os X???
> pour être lisible par un pc et donc pouvoir reformater à partir de là, sur le PC?   :mouais:  :rose:


Non non ça ne craint pas du tout    n'hésite pas


----------



## themis (29 Décembre 2004)

Donc si je formate en MS DOS, je pourrais l'atteindre du pc et le reformater du pc? c'est ça ? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

themis a dit:
			
		

> Donc si je formate en MS DOS, je pourrais l'atteindre du pc et le reformater du pc? c'est ça ? :love:


exactement ! cool nan ?


----------



## themis (29 Décembre 2004)

Trop cool merci


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

tu savais toi que les partoches en fat32 étaient limitées à 32 Go ?  

moi pas


----------



## djdg (3 Janvier 2005)

bonjour
je n'arrive pas à faire monter sur le bureau de mon power book un disque dur externe mobile hard drive lacie 40 Go auto alimenté.
j'ai essayé ce disque qui fonctionne bien sur PC, est en FAT 32 donc devrait être vu par le mac. Rien n'y fait. Il n'est pas visible non plus par l'utilitaire disque.
J'ai essayé de brancher le deuxième cable USB qui permet une alimentation au cas où le premier cable usb ne fournirait pas assez d'énergie, rien n'y fait.
Je désespère. des idées ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Original-VLM (3 Janvier 2005)

djdg a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> je n'arrive pas à faire monter sur le bureau de mon power book un disque dur externe mobile hard drive lacie 40 Go auto alimenté.
> j'ai essayé ce disque qui fonctionne bien sur PC, est en FAT 32 donc devrait être vu par le mac. Rien n'y fait. Il n'est pas visible non plus par l'utilitaire disque.
> J'ai essayé de brancher le deuxième cable USB qui permet une alimentation au cas où le premier cable usb ne fournirait pas assez d'énergie, rien n'y fait.
> ...


 USB 2 ? 

 Le Port USB est il activé? Essayes peut etre un autre périphérique sur le port, pour voir si ça passe ou si c'est le port qui a des soucis !!


----------



## djdg (3 Janvier 2005)

c'est usb 2 normalement mais pas de pb de port : sur USB 1 le disque fonctionne sur PC, et le port USB du powerbook fonctionne bien : j'y utilise un scanner.


----------



## drs (4 Janvier 2005)

salut

est ce que tout simplement, le port usb ne fournirait pas assez d'énergie. As tu essayé de mettre de l'alim sur ton hdd?

Alex


----------



## bompi (4 Janvier 2005)

Pour savoir s'il y a un problème d'alimentation, écoute le disque dur après l'avoir branché :
si tu entends une sorte de rhrhrhrhrhr-tac cyclique, c'est qu'il y a défaut d'alimentation.

J'ai acheté trois disques USB 2.5" auto-alimentés :
- j'ai renvoyé le premier à cause de ce briut et de ce qu'il ne montait pas
- avec le second j'ai compris que c'était un problème d'alim : même avec
le deuxième câble d'alimentation il ne faisait que marchoter et finissait par
ruiner l'OS. Dans le même temps, il fonctionne parfaitement en FireWire.
Et en USB sur mes PC !
- avec le troisième j'ai eu plus de chance : c'est un DD 2"5 classique monté
dans un boîtier acheté chez GrosBill : FireWire OK, USB OK avec un câble
gigogne : une prise USB + une prise gigogne USB. AInsi il fonctionne et
tu peux quand même brancher ta souris par exemple.


----------



## el-jibe (4 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

Le beau disque dur externe La Cie Porsche 160 Go (en Firewire) que j'ai eu à Noel (merci à toi ô barbu de rouge vêtu) ne monte pas au démarrage.

Quand je *redémarre* , il apparaît.

J'ai pourtant sélectionné, dans l'utilitaire, la case "monter au démarrage". Mais ça veux pas.

Et je voudrais bien ne pas avoir à redémarrer à chaque fois.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Janvier 2005)

Quelle version d'OS ?
Quelle version pour les 2 extensions (Gestion et Activateur) firewire ? (2.8.5 mini je pense)

est ce que ça marche si tu débranches et rebranches le cable firewire ?


----------



## Marcmaniac (4 Janvier 2005)

Tout est dit. 
J'hésite entre un lacie 160 usb 2 ou lacie 160 firewire à la fnac. Les deux sont compatible mac, les deux ont un prix approximativement identique.
Que choisiriez vous ? Et surtout pourquoi ?


----------



## daffyb (4 Janvier 2005)

Si c'est uniquement pour un Mac, le Firewire. Si tu veux le brancher aussi à un PC, alors USB2.
Pourquoi ?
1/ le Firewire est plus performant que l'USB2 même si c'est le contraire sur le papier
2/ il y a plus de Mac Firewire que des Mac USB2
3/ ... est-il possible de booter sur un disque USB2 ??


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Janvier 2005)

J'ai un LACIE 250Giga et il a les modes USB2 et FiIREWIRE ... il me semblait que tous leurs modèles étaient pareils ... je me trompe?

Joseph


----------



## antoine28 (4 Janvier 2005)

Depuis ce matin, impossible de faire apparaitre dans le Finder mon disque dur externe FireWire (LaCie d2). Rien à signaler de nouveau pourtant depuis hier soir. J'ai upgradé le 16 décembre dernier à 10.3.7 sans problème apparant. Il faut dire qu'il donnait quelques signes de fatigue, mais il finissait toujours par booter et à apparaître au Finder, mais plus maintenant. J'ai tout essayé (me semble-t-il) ce qu'on suggère en pareil cas. Réinstallation du combo update 10.3.7 avec tous les bus FireWire déconnectés. Rebootage du iMac, reconnection des cables FW, rien. La petite lumière bleue est bien allumée mais il ne se passe rien la-dedans. J'ai été sur le site de LaCie. J'ai réinstallé le dernier firmware. Malgré tous mes efforts, c'est le silence le plus total. Le disque est froid (lorsqu'il fonctionnait normalement, après un certain temps il se réchauffait un peu). C'est trop chiant. Je m'en sert pour stocker quantité de fichiers comme back-up.

Toute aide ou suggestion serait apprécié.



sur iMac G3 DV SE, 500Mgh, DD30Go. :mouais:


----------



## antoine28 (5 Janvier 2005)

Eh bien, après avoir bien brassé la chose, oups... ronronron, elle reprend vie. Problème réglé. Pour l'instant.


----------



## djdg (5 Janvier 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> est ce que tout simplement, le port usb ne fournirait pas assez d'énergie. As tu essayé de mettre de l'alim sur ton hdd?
> 
> Alex




je n'ai pas pu essayer de brancher une alimentation car le disque est fourni sans, mais je pense que le pb vient de là.
merci


----------



## djdg (5 Janvier 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour savoir s'il y a un problème d'alimentation, écoute le disque dur après l'avoir branché :
> si tu entends une sorte de rhrhrhrhrhr-tac cyclique, c'est qu'il y a défaut d'alimentation.
> 
> J'ai acheté trois disques USB 2.5" auto-alimentés :
> ...



JDG : merci pour cette réponse qui me montre que je ne suis pas complètement crétin et seul au monde. Switcher récent j'accumule les galères avec mon mac.

je viens d'avoir cette réponse du service technique de la cie :
Bonjour,

Sur certains portables, l'alimentation fournie par l'ordinateur à travers le Bus USB ne permet pas d'auto alimenter un périphérique externe. Dans ce cas l'utilisation d'une alimentation externe est requise. Je pense que c'est malheureusement le cas pour votre peripherique.


Cordialement

David Martin

Support Technique France

Contact : www.lacie.com/fr/support/request

le disque connecté sur le mac , même avec le deuxième cable qui est sensé fournir l'alimentation fait un tic tic cyclique, mais en tout cas pas le même bruit que lorsque je le branche sur un pc.
Si c'est un pb d'alimentation c'est un peu pénible car l'intérêt de mon achat était effectivement d'avoir un dd autoalimenté pour pouvoir le trimbaler sans souci.
Mon revendeur m'en avait parlé en ces termes, je vais le recontacter pour lui demander s'il a déjà rencontré le même pb.
Il est tout de même surprenant d'avoir un pb d'alimentation sur powerbook G4 qui est en USB2 alors que sur mes pc je n'ai que de l'USB 1 et que ça suffit.
dès que j'ai résolu mon pb je donne la réponse.
grand merci pour ce mail .


----------



## el-jibe (5 Janvier 2005)

Je suis sous  OS 9.2.2

Activateur Firewire FU1-2.8.6
Et Gestion Firewire 2.8.6 aussi.

Et si je débranche et rebranche le cable Firewire, ça ne change rien... :mouais: 


Alors  ? ? ?  :hein:


----------



## djdg (6 Janvier 2005)

j'ai enfin la réponse : c'est un pb d'alimentation 

j'ai testé le dd sur du matériel d'expo à la  Fnac
- sur un power book 12 pouces : le DD fonctionne à condition de brancher les deux cables sur les deux ports USB du power book : un qui fournit l'alimentation , l'autre pour les données.
- sur un powerbook 15 pouces: impossible de le faire monter sur le bureau

à la maison : branchement d'un hub USB autoalimenté sur le port USB de mon powerbook 15 pouces. branchement du dd sur le hub USB : miracle , il monte sur le bureau du powerbook.

peut être y a t il une différence entre les ports USB du 12 pouces et du 15 pouces en tout cas ils ne fournissent pas assez d'alimentation.

merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2005)

Si cela t'intéresse, je peux te donner les références du boitier et du disque que j'y ai mis, puisque le tout
fonctionne bien.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Janvier 2005)

Je vais me lancer dans les prochaines heures et acheter ça  .

Utilisation? 
-Multibackup de données.
-Synchro Ipod car mon Tibook est plein à craquer.

Avez-vous des recommandation particulières? Je le prends en USB car je n'ai pas besoin de faire du montage video. 
Merci les gars


----------



## Mille Sabords (7 Janvier 2005)

euh...
réfléchis bien pour le port USB, car sans faire de vidéo l'USB c'est lent, mais lent !
le firewire n'est pas un luxe,
enfin, c'est vous qui voyez


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Janvier 2005)

T'es sur? je crois que l'USB2 équivaut quasiment à du Firewire 400 mais je n'en suis pas sur.


----------



## Mille Sabords (7 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur? je crois que l'USB2 équivaut quasiment à du Firewire 400 mais je n'en suis pas sur.


non non, tu as raison l'USB2 est comparable au firewire 400 mais alors pour l'USB1 faut s'y prendre la veille
avec mon disque firewire 400 je fais à peu près du 11 MO/s


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2005)

salut,

peut-être y-a-t-il déjà réponse à ma question, mais je veux acheter un disque dur, et mon choix va se faire entre un Lacie Porsche 160Go et Lacie d2 Hardrive triple interface
C'est pour le mettre sur un ibook (donc pas de firwire 800...). Quel est votre avis?

Ca fait 50$ de différence (ah ouais, c'est pour l'achter aux us...)


----------



## pmeignie (8 Janvier 2005)

Salut ,(el-jibe)

 est ce que ton DDE est vu par "utilitaire disque dur"? (celui qui sert à réparer les autorisations )

Philippe


----------



## djdg (8 Janvier 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Si cela t'intéresse, je peux te donner les références du boitier et du disque que j'y ai mis, puisque le tout
> fonctionne bien.




Merci cela va bien maintenant : je vais renvoyer le disque à fnac.com ils ont accepté de me le reprendre à condition que j'achète un dd chez eux. j'ai racheté un dd lacie firewire et usb 60 Go et là avec le firewire ça fonctionne du premier coup. un bonheur, l'informatique comme j'aime.
merci pour les conseils.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me lancer dans les prochaines heures et acheter ça  .
> 
> Utilisation?
> -Multibackup de données.
> ...


 ça y est, il est commandé 

Mon Tibook a deux ans et je flippe vraiment que le DD interne me lache alors comme j'ai pas backupé ma biblio Itunes , je pourrai maintenant le faire... cool.


----------



## Immelman (19 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> peut-être y-a-t-il déjà réponse à ma question, mais je veux acheter un disque dur, et mon choix va se faire entre un Lacie Porsche 160Go et Lacie d2 Hardrive triple interface
> C'est pour le mettre sur un ibook (donc pas de firwire 800...). Quel est votre avis?
> ...


 Tout pareil ici, j'ai vraiment besoin de savoir, un vendeur m'a dit que le triple interface etait plus resistant mais bon.. Je vois plutot ca comme un argument marketing bizarre (les 2 disques sont LaCie devant se partager des ponts oxford) "justifiant" la difference de prix. Et puis le porsche est plus joli :love:


----------



## Immelman (19 Janvier 2005)

Desole de vous stresser mais j'ai vraiment besoin d'une reponse aujourd'hui car j'en ai vraiment besoin et j'irais acheter l'un des deux au plus tot demain et au plus tard apres-demain donc voila.... :rose: merci


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil ici, j'ai vraiment besoin de savoir, un vendeur m'a dit que le triple interface etait plus resistant mais bon.. Je vois plutot ca comme un argument marketing bizarre (les 2 disques sont LaCie devant se partager des ponts oxford) "justifiant" la difference de prix. Et puis le porsche est plus joli :love:


 Qu'as tu comme bécanne?


----------



## Immelman (19 Janvier 2005)

Une Norton "Air" Commando...  Un iBook G4 (l'avant derniere version). Donc firewire 800 ne me sert a rien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2005)

C'est pour faire quoi avec ton DD?
C'est vrai quoi, si tu nous dit rien on peut pas t'aider


----------



## Immelman (19 Janvier 2005)

Ok, bon, je compte utiliser une bonne partie pour ma librairie iTunes (vu que j'ai qu'un 30 gig sur le iBook  ), films (toutes les saisons des scrubs par exemple) et aussi un fichier avec touts les .DMG et zip des programmes que j'utilise (les freewares et compagnies). Sans doute un dossier dans lequel se trouvera le backup de certaines choses vitales (mails, logs, preferences et cie). Voila.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai depuis hier un DD externe LaCie 250Go.
Au premier branchement de ce dernier, j'avais sur le bureau une très jolie icone de mon DD.
Cependant suite à la création de plusieurs partition, j'ai perdu cette dernière.
Si il y a parmis vous des gens qui possèdent un DD externe LaCie avec la dite icone, j'aimerais bien qu'il me l'envoie si possiblepar MP.
Merci.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Ok, bon, je compte utiliser une bonne partie pour ma librairie iTunes (vu que j'ai qu'un 30 gig sur le iBook  ), films (toutes les saisons des scrubs par exemple) et aussi un fichier avec touts les .DMG et zip des programmes que j'utilise (les freewares et compagnies). Sans doute un dossier dans lequel se trouvera le backup de certaines choses vitales (mails, logs, preferences et cie). Voila.


 Est-ce ce l'USB sur ton Ibook est du 2.0? Si ce n'est pas le cas, tu devras prendre un DD triple interface, à moins de vouloir passer des heures à synchroniser ton Ipod.  Sinon, un simple interface en USB devrait suffire.
Mais ne prends pas le DD en firwire, tu ne pourras pas brancher ton Ipod!


----------



## Immelman (20 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mais ne prends pas le DD en firwire, tu ne pourras pas brancher ton Ipod!



Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire. ah si, quel con j'y avais meme pas pense 
Merci pour le conseil


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mais ne prends pas le DD en firwire, tu ne pourras pas brancher ton Ipod!


C'est du n'importe quoi çà !
Hormis le dernier né, tous les iPods sont en FW !...

Par ailleurs, Apple recommande de brancher les iPods directement sur l'UC


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est du n'importe quoi çà !
> Hormis le dernier né, tous les iPods sont en FW !...
> 
> Par ailleurs, Apple recommande de brancher les iPods directement sur l'UC


 
heu, je crois que EdZeHead parlait du fait que si tu as un disque dur externe en firewire, le port firewire est donc occupé par celui ci, ce qui pose problème car ton ipod, tu le branches où?

donc question à laquelle tu auras certainement une réponse immédiate: peut-on brancher le ipod firewire sur le disque dur, lui même branché sur le ibook?


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Si il y a parmis vous des gens qui possèdent un DD externe LaCie avec la dite icone, j'aimerais bien qu'il me l'envoie si possiblepar MP.


Si personne ne te le fait parvenir, sache qu'il est dispo quelque part sur le net dans une bibliothèque d'icône ; une recherche Google !



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu, je crois que EdZeHead parlait du fait que si tu as un disque dur externe en firewire, le port firewire est donc occupé par celui ci, ce qui pose problème car ton ipod, tu le branches où?


J'avais bien compris mais :
- cette assertion est mal faite
- les DD externes ont quasiment tous une double connectique pour permettre le chaînage 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> donc question à laquelle tu auras certainement une réponse immédiate: peut-on brancher le ipod firewire sur le disque dur, lui même branché sur le ibook?


Je répète, Apple déconseille l'iPod en fin de chaîne pour des raisons de sécurité éléctrique ; d'autre part, et cela a déjà été évoqué, les constructeurs de DD externe simplifie au maximum leur électronique et, résultat, quand un DD est éteint, la chaîne est interrompue


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si personne ne te le fait parvenir, sache qu'il est dispo quelque part sur le net dans une bibliothèque d'icône ; une recherche Google !
> 
> 
> J'avais bien compris mais :
> ...


 
Merci golf


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si personne ne te le fait parvenir, sache qu'il est dispo quelque part sur le net dans une bibliothèque d'icône ; une recherche Google !
> 
> 
> J'avais bien compris mais :
> ...



 Sorry pour ma mauvaise assertion (wouah, les modos emploient de ces mots! )
Golf, tu pourras donc me renseigner : Comme il est déconseillé de brancher l'Ipod sur le DD, existe-il une solution pour mon cas précis.
J'en ai déjà parlé dans un autre fil, c'est ici (Ce DD n'a pas  de double connectique, ce ne serait donc pas si fréquent que ça    )
Je réexplique vite fait au cas ou post ne soit pas clair. J'ai un Powerbook Titanium avec 2 ports USB 1.1 et un FW 400. Le DD est de 40 gigas. Existe-t-il un moyen de déplacer ma Biblio Itunes sur un DD externe et de synchroniser l'Ipod sans faire du chaînage (car déconseillé par Apple, dixit toi-même  )  et sans se taper un débit trés lent dû à l'usb 1.1? 

Encore mille excuses pour ne pas avoir été clair.


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> les modos emploient de ces mots


C'est pourtant du français 



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Golf, tu pourras donc me renseigner : Comme il est déconseillé de brancher l'Ipod sur le DD


Un peu de lecture : Service Clientèle iPod... 
Et particulièrement là : Connecter... 



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> existe-il une solution pour mon cas précis.


Un hub FW (ici, dans :  Connectique et bus [ports] (Usb & FW) !...).
(cette solution n'est pas valable avec les nouveaux G5 pour des raisons liées à des pbs de tension électrique du bus FW des G5)



nb : un peu de lecture : Quel DD externe [FW, USB2] !...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si personne ne te le fait parvenir, sache qu'il est dispo quelque part sur le net dans une bibliothèque d'icône ; une recherche Google !



Malgré une bonne recherche sur Google et sur différents site proposant des icones, mes recherches sont restés vaines.
Un petit coup de main.


----------



## golf (25 Février 2005)

La suite est ici : Les DD LaCie [2] !...


----------

